# Mud Boat on Great Salt Lake??



## MudDog (Nov 2, 2008)

I ran into a fish and game officer and he mentioned to me that he heard you can launch mud motors out at Pintail Flats and take the canal all the way out into the Great Salt Lake. Has anyone done this or am I just looking to get stuck? I got stuck out in the Great Salt Lake last year in my boat at BR so I though I would check first this time and look for some advice.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

The information you were given is partially correct. You can launch a mud motor boat at Pintail Flats in the south channel. You can run it about a mile or so. At that point, it opens up onto a big flat. The water is about 4” deep. This flat extends out over 1 mile until you actually get to the GSL. We run our airboats down these channels to access the lake. I’ve not been down the south channel this year. Historically, there are some ponds off the channel that people hunt. I’m not sure if they have water or not this year. The West Channel is for airboats only. You would only get about 50 yards, then there is 2 – 3” of water all the way out to the lake. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you will have to have alot of speed and stay on plane all the way or your screwed! LOL!!! Not a good idea.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I took my 16 HP long tail down the south canal last year.. he's right,, about a mile down, it turned in to sloppy shallow mud and we couldnt go any further. we had to get out of the boat and pull it back to the deeper stuff, then headed back up towards the parking lot to some of those ponds off the east side. I wouldnt suggest it unless you have your trim on your hyper drive set really well and can get a really good run at it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

that sand will eat a prop for lunch!


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

How about a willard spur? Is it deep enough for a mud motor yet? I heard possibly by the first of november it would have enough for a mud motor.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Try the reeder overflow canal. It should have plenty of water in it.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hairy1 i had my airboat on the spur sat there were a few mudbuddys out but its still pretty shallow you can hunt the harold crane side but you can only go out about a mile then its way shallow. i luanched on the west launch i don't think a mudmotor would work on the north. good luck!
TB


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tealboy said:


> Hairy1 i had my airboat on the spur sat there were a few mudbuddys out but its still pretty shallow you can hunt the harold crane side but you can only go out about a mile then its way shallow. i luanched on the west launch i don't think a mudmotor would work on the north. good luck!
> TB


That is good info....Thanks for the report.


----------

